# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Questions

## brad jones

VBForum members -

We have members of the Visual Basic team here this week that focus on the language, the compiler, data, and servcies and other areas. I mention this in case you have questions on these topics and how they fit in or relate to Visual Basic 2005/2008. If so, now is the time to ask such questions!

You are also free to ask the "how" and "why" questions related to the '05 and '08 versions. Do you want ot know about LINQ? Do you want to know about the WCF, WPF, WF, or InfoCard stuff and how they fit within VB? Do you want to know about new language features that were added? Now is your chance to ask! Simply start a new thread!

Remember - this chat has a focus topic. 

Thanks!

Brad!

----------

